# Standard Transit Conversion



## backinblack (May 5, 2010)

The idea of this conversion was more a mobile tent than a full on campervan, I like my camping to be basic.
I now spend 3 to 4 nights a week staying in the van due to working quite a way from home. So far I have everything I need


----------



## n8rbos (May 5, 2010)

backinblack said:


> The idea of this conversion was more a mobile tent than a full on campervan, I like my camping to be basic.
> I now spend 3 to 4 nights a week staying in the van due to working quite a way from home. So far I have everything I need



couldn't agree more m8 keep it basic and simple ...close to mother nature


ps. wheres ya shower?ya sat tv? just messin


----------



## Alzi1967 (May 6, 2010)

Nowt wrong with that backinblack , our transit's pretty basic by most M/H standards .

Jusd 1 thought ,You might suffer from condensation on the roof without it lined.

Alan.


----------



## backinblack (May 6, 2010)

Alzi1967 said:


> Nowt wrong with that backinblack , our transit's pretty basic by most M/H standards .
> 
> Jusd 1 thought ,You might suffer from condensation on the roof without it lined.
> 
> Alan.



Yeah do have that problem trying to find a roof liner from a Torneo. didnt want to lose too much height as it's a low roof so have to stoop......luckily i'm a shortarse so not too bad!


----------



## Alzi1967 (May 10, 2010)

Space blanket , 4mm ply and cord carpet , works wonders.


----------



## backinblack (Jun 28, 2010)

*Repaint*

Have now repainted the van Matt Black with a Gloss White roof to deflect most of the heat - surprised how well this works 

Now I should be recognisable to forum members as it does stand out  so please wave 
















Next job is to carpet tile the roof for the colder weather insulation.....


----------



## activecampers (Jun 28, 2010)

Blimey!  That is more stealthy than ours!
Not sure if I love the matt black or not... Be interesting to see how it stands up to dirt and marks  
(Says us who wash ours once a year maybe....)


----------



## backinblack (Jun 28, 2010)

activecampers said:


> Blimey!  That is more stealthy than ours!
> Not sure if I love the matt black or not... Be interesting to see how it stands up to dirt and marks
> (Says us who wash ours once a year maybe....)



Hopefully not too stealthy that someone drives into it!! 

Once the final coat is done then will be waxing which will protect paintwork - not that it gets cleaned that often!


----------



## Yorkshirepudding (Jun 29, 2010)

,Twould look really classy with a gloss black stripe along the central moulding. The one level with the indicator lights. Just a suggestion.


----------

